# Eagle live cam



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

As we love all birds (not only pigeons) here is an interesting look at eagles life!  

Suz.

http://www.infotecbusinesssystems.com/wildlife/default.asp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Suz, a million thanks for this site. Wow, I got addicted within a minute. Needed to do some housework and just kept right on watching. She/he is so alert to everything going on. Watched the eggs being turned and the "housekeeping" going on. The background noise just adds to the overall enjoyment.

I can't wait to pull it up again!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This was Awsome!

Feather


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

is this live feed? it is 11pm pac time for me and assume bald eagle would be in the US... so it would be night time "live"... was trying to find something on the site that says something... hmm


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Maybe they were upgrading the site ? Here is a message I saw yesterday "Thank you for visiting the live eagles! While you may experience some difficulty connecting to the eagle cam, we are currently upgrading the site today to accommodate all of the viewers.April 3, 2006 Here at Infotec we are counting over 2-million hits a day and an average simultaneous connection count of 5,000 viewers!"

It is in British Columbia, Canada.
http://www.hellobc.com/en-CA/RegionsCities/HornbyIsland.htm


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I checked on the eagle and seen the eggs i also get to hear it making its calls alot maybe calling to its mate but its so cool its as if i was right there i cant wait till these eggs hatch for sure everyone can see as the chicks grow up and everything this is so amazing.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I had a look at this site yesterday. It was great to see the eagle on the nest but I was very dissapointed that the footage is almost constantly frozen. If you watch for say 10 minutes, less than 10 seconds (intermittent) was 'live' . The background noise was on for most of the time, but it was really frustrating to hear interesting footage but not be able to view it. Has anyone else had any problems?

Lindi


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well mine some time freezes up but then goes back on i think tis just because there fixing it or somthing?
But so far mine works fine i got to see everything at once first...
I heard eagle calls in the background then the father on the nest responded to them and actually stood up off the eggs boping his head up and down greeting the female then he flew of the eggs and the female went on them making her goodbye calls to the male as he left it was the best part soo far.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christina, I am so jealous you got to see the switch! Isn't this the greatest site! I only see it freeze momentarily.

They also have a forum you can click on and read viewers' comments and see pictures they've taken. Looks like the female has head feathers a little longer than the male.

Hurray for the eagles.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, Suz, awesome!!! Thank you for posting this. Uh oh, can see getting "hooked", though...   

~Carol


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

The live cam loads faster and might not freeze up as much if you delete the "default.asp" part of the address before hitting "go" ... 
~ Carol


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Oooo, I just discovered this can be viewed on a full screen. 
Right-click on the eagle and then drag your cursor to the right of "zoom" over to "full screen" 

Oh, I'm sure some of you already knew that..    

Carol


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Carol, no I didn't know that and I'll try it tomorrow. Glad I'm not the only one who has fallen for the eagles. They are just wonderful.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

This site is a very addictive one, thanks for posting it Suz I read about it in the National Post the other day and of course, forgot all about it until you reminded me 

The article did indeed say that the viewership on this site is off the charts. There are so many people logging on to watch the eagles that they had to upgrade or are in the process of upgrading just to keep up. It's a wonderful idea these people had and it's also educational at the same time. I love the fact that there is sound with the video as well. I can hear the ravens calling in the background often, probably harrassing each of the eagles as they return to the nest

Christina, I LOVE your animated eagle gif very much too!!!! You seem to find some of the best animated gifs!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Its my understanding the eggs are pipping - due date was 4/26.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes, I saw the hole in one egg, this is very exciting! I love the forum there too, poeple are very kind like here  

Suz.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

im excited for the eaglets to come out


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you for posting this site. I take a peak a couple of times a day, and I sure enjoy watching these beautiful creatures.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do we know when the eggs are supposed to hatch. Just took a look and it seems really windy there today. Poor baby.................


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

It would appear that these eggs are infertile... 

I was very blessed to catch a couple of nest duty exchanges and one bringing food to the other on the nest...how tenderly they looked after each other, their nest and eggs...sigh...hopefully this couple will be able to raise young, whether we're able to observe again or not...

Carol


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Carol and All, 

Yep, there is a good chance that the eggs are infertile I read in the newspaper today that these eagles are 23 years old. A normal expected lifespan for bald eagles is around 30 years. 

The article said that the older birds have more heavy metals in their bodies, acquired over their lifetime. With this, the chances of fertile eggs diminish as they age


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Someone at the forum there posted an article about the high percentage of Eagle eggs that do not hatch... 

Apparently, the odds are stacked high against them. Last I was able to read/watch the footage, one of the eggs had disappeared.

There are so many people trying to access the webcam shots, and the forum, that it is causing the footage to freeze up or shut down.. and the forum takes forever to load.

Lets hope that they manage to have a successful hatching at least once this summer!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

This is so sad the eagles are putting there faith into there eggs and waiting for a peep a crack anything for them to know they shall have a family on the way I realy hope they get what there waiting for maybe we all just need some more faith you hear ppl saying bad things about this hole thing but in real life these eagles just want there own faith they dont need douts they need some faith right now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well it sure wouldn't hurt to say a prayer for them.

It would be nice if we could catch them all and rehab all these beautiful birds by putting them thru a deep seated heavy metal detox. Doreen has done cleansings on the water fowl she rehabs, as most of them are full of mercury. It usually takes many months of therapy.

I know about a Heavy Metal Nano Detox, that is for people, I'm sure it would be beneficial to our bird and animal friends as well, just don't know if this is too potent for them, or not.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

It seems one of the eggs has been broken some how heres a link to a video showing the egg shell being removed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8tZ7yFyC1c&watch2


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

How very sad that fate decided there would be no chicks for this gorgeous pair of eagles this time around. I tuned in when I could and was so hoping that we would see little eaglets. As the days long exceeded the hatching dates it was so sad to see this pair, still with hope, devotedly attending to their nest-keeping duties when the whole world knew the chances of the eggs being viable were now slim. I checked the site this morning and it was empty, no eggs, no birds, just a small white feather blowing in the gentle breeze to remind us of their presence  . 

I just checked the site again as a matter of interest and there is an advertisement in the feed box saying that there will be another eagles nest to view ..fingers crossed!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, this is an example of my avoidance of distressing things in the animal world. I kept "watch" as often as I could but then, after the due date went by and I read their age and past history, just stopped watching like I used to. I think so many people around the world grew to love these birds that everyone feels a sense of loss. I know I do. Their devotion to the eggs was so touching, particularly when I watched them being buffeted by stormy weather.

I hope, if there were people who didn't care all that much about wildlife, but learned about these eagles and watched them, will gain a greater understanding and appreciation of all wild things.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*hmm*

New Eaglets.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You PapaPigeon, I haven't looked in awhile. I saw three.

How many are there?

Feather


----------

